# HBC release for WiiU



## SifJar (Dec 7, 2012)

Team Twiizers have released an updated HackMii Installer for the WiiMode on the WiiU, using a new IOS exploit and HBC title ID.

Source: http://hackmii.com/2012/12/hbc-release-for-a-new-wii-u/


----------



## emigre (Dec 7, 2012)

Well that was quick.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 7, 2012)

well done tueidj...


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 7, 2012)

So this still allows only for the playing of home brew yes? Not backups of games?


----------



## SifJar (Dec 7, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> So this still allows only for the playing of home brew yes? Not backups of games?


HBC has never done anything but load homebrew. And it never will (it certainly won't become a warez loader).


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 7, 2012)

Only one way to find out , but I guess if anyone likes his AP tueidj does


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 7, 2012)

That was quick.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 7, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Dec 7, 2012)

Hopefully leads to a Wii U hack.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 7, 2012)

SifJar said:


> HBC has never done anything but load homebrew. And it never will (it certainly won't become a warez loader).


So it can't load loaders and ios installers?


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 7, 2012)

I will now add yet another "that was quick" to this thread.

Nice work guys.
I haven't clicked on the link yet but anyone know if it works or has any benefits for a normal Wii?


----------



## Snailface (Dec 7, 2012)

I can't wait to see what happens when the WiiU's Wii NAND partition is "bricked". XD
Go find out Guinea pigs! 

Bet Nintsy will be quick to patch this  (btw--Is it true what I heard that Wii Mode is locked if the WiiU sees an update? Forgot where I saw that)


----------



## SifJar (Dec 7, 2012)

Ace Overclocked said:


> So it can't load loaders and ios installers?


It can load them, but they will not function on the WiiU, no.


Snailface said:


> (btw--Is it true what I heard that Wii Mode is locked if the WiiU sees an update? Forgot where I saw that)


From what I gathered of my reading of that stuff, it seems like it says in the WiiU manual or something that they can do that, but there's no evidence that they have the code in place to actually do so AFAIK. But I may have misunderstood that.


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 7, 2012)

how and when will Nintendo responded to this

make the wiiU deleted the channel when wiiMode boots (as well as other  homebrew)

block the games the have the run exploit

disable SD card support when games run form discs

auto delete file when you put the sd card in (even in wii mode)


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 7, 2012)

SifJar said:


> It can load them, but they will not function on the WiiU, no.


Thanks for clarifying, what about wad managers?
For now we got some good emulators, satisfying enough.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 7, 2012)

Both the installer and the HBC seem to be very buggy, at least on the Wii.  First it told me I could only install Bootmii as IOS (which isn't true), then only offered to install it as boot2.   After updating the HBC, I went back to find that about 3/4 of my icons would not show up.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 7, 2012)

Ace Overclocked said:


> Thanks for clarifying, what about wad managers?
> For now we got some good emulators, satisfying enough.


No, they won't work either. Anything involving c(rap)IOS or other patched IOS will not work.


JoostinOnline said:


> Both the installer and the HBC seem to be very buggy, at least on the Wii. First it told me I could only install Bootmii as IOS (which isn't true), then only offered to install it as boot2. After updating the HBC, I went back to find that about 3/4 of my icons would not show up.


Have you reported your issues somewhere that TT will actually see it? (e.g. HackMii blog, the bug tracker: http://bugs.hackmii.com/index.php?project=6 [although I dunno if they still look at that or not] etc.) They probably won't see it here.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 7, 2012)

A little reading up and I see this installs BootMii 1.5 on a normal Wii the HBC is at 1.1.1 but other than a new Title ID and a new install method w/IOS exploit, I don't see a change log for either of these anywhere?

Anyone know more details?

Also, good job tueidj for the exploit. Just in case, I'm hoping the one used by Crediar is still unused and can be a backup if Ninty finds this one, too. Between this and adding Wiimote support for Devo, it's no wonder tueidj has been so hard to find lately. He's been pretty busy.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 7, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> it's no wonder tueidj has been so hard to find lately


Just because he hasn't been posting here doesn't mean he's been hard to find.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 7, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Just because he hasn't been posting here doesn't mean he's been hard to find.


Okay, I guess I didn't actually LOOK for him and I know he was active as a mod on WiiBrew ... but still noticeably busy.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 7, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> Both the installer and the HBC seem to be very buggy, at least on the Wii. First it told me I could only install Bootmii as IOS (which isn't true), then only offered to install it as boot2. After updating the HBC, I went back to find that about 3/4 of my icons would not show up.


Is it this buggy on the Wii as well? I'm wondering if I should update or not.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 7, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Have you reported your issues somewhere that TT will actually see it? (e.g. HackMii blog, the bug tracker: http://bugs.hackmii.com/index.php?project=6 [although I dunno if they still look at that or not] etc.) They probably won't see it here.


I reported them at the blog post (comment is awaiting moderation), because the bug tracker seems to have been abandoned.  I never received a reply or confirmation for the v1.1.0 bug I reported months ago.


----------



## kylster (Dec 7, 2012)

lol I can't wait till this thing is fully hacked  great job though.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 7, 2012)

Hope they've reworked their "anti reverse engineering" stuff for this version since it looks like Ninty broke through their last version. I don't want them to have to rework this thing every time Ninty updates their software.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 7, 2012)

no fking way, cool, any guinea pigs?



Maxternal said:


> Hope they've reworked their "anti reverse engineering" stuff for this version since it looks like Ninty broke through their last version. I don't want them to have to rework this thing every time Ninty updates their software.


I think that is always going to be the case; look how it is on the 3ds, it's a cat and mouse game for nintendo and the hackers, expect to be updating the homebrew channel frequently from here on out.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 7, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> Both the installer and the HBC seem to be very buggy, at least on the Wii. First it told me I could only install Bootmii as IOS (which isn't true), then only offered to install it as boot2. After updating the HBC, I went back to find that about 3/4 of my icons would not show up.


dhewg has identified the issue with icons (as in, where the bug arose from), I'd say that'll be fixed in the next release. There are also some display issues which will also be fixed for the next release.

As for only offering to install as boot2: is that not right? I thought recent versions of HackMii Installer automatically install BootMii IOS, and thus it doesn't give you the option to install it (only to uninstall it and to prepare the SD card, I think). Although it's been a while since I ran the installer, so I may be remembering that wrong.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 8, 2012)

SifJar said:


> HBC has never done anything but load homebrew. And it never will (it certainly won't become a warez loader).


It already is an indirect warez loader.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 8, 2012)

you've got to be fucking kidding me, I might have to invest in a wiiU soon


----------



## Cyan (Dec 8, 2012)

the Wii is also already an indirect Warez loader, it allow users to do so.
Warez is not the subject here.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 8, 2012)

SifJar said:


> dhewg has identified the issue with icons (as in, where the bug arose from), I'd say that'll be fixed in the next release. There are also some display issues which will also be fixed for the next release.


I know, he responded to my report on HackMii.



SifJar said:


> As for only offering to install as boot2: is that not right? I thought recent versions of HackMii Installer automatically install BootMii IOS, and thus it doesn't give you the option to install it (only to uninstall it and to prepare the SD card, I think). Although it's been a while since I ran the installer, so I may be remembering that wrong.


No, up until now you have been able to manage both versions.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 8, 2012)

Very nice to hear news about this, but I will wait a bit longer before I de-virginize my Wii U's Wii mode.


----------



## Midna (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm not doing this. I'll stick with Smash Stack and homebrew emulators.


----------



## Strength (Dec 8, 2012)

now let's wait, how long until nintendo starts fighting back?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2012)

Isn't there a high risk of bricking?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 8, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Isn't there a high risk of bricking?


I don't see how.  Where did you hear that?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 8, 2012)

mechon-M63 said:


> now let's wait, how long until nintendo starts fighting back?


 
well they way they fought back with the wii so no problem


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> I don't see how. Where did you hear that?


 

Nowhere, just assumed as usual.  As long as the menu doesn't delete the HBC every time I load it, I'll be happy. The next step is USB loading, which won't happen I'm sure.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 8, 2012)

Dang, and I don't have smash brothers handy, it's 3 hours away right now. Awesome news though, I do love my emulators.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 8, 2012)

cool just cool. If I had a wii u I would be the guinea pig and install some wiiware wads in this puppy!!


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 8, 2012)

DJPlace said:


> cool just cool. If I had a wii u I would be the guinea pig and install some wiiware wads in this puppy!!


No you wouldn't, seeing as it's not possible atm.


----------



## samethernet (Dec 8, 2012)

has anyone tried the ios236 v6 installer so it would allow us to install cios for backup launchers


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 8, 2012)

samethernet said:


> has anyone tried the ios236 v6 installer so it would allow us to install cios for backup launchers


It won't work.  You can't install any cIOS, or any IOS from the Wii for that matter.


----------



## samethernet (Dec 8, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> It won't work. You can't install any cIOS, or any IOS from the Wii for that matter.


 
ok so it sounds like the ios is hardcoded


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 8, 2012)

oh I thought you could run wad manger on this....


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 8, 2012)

DJPlace said:


> oh I thought you could run wad manger on this....


You can, you just can't install anything.


----------



## uribemaster (Dec 8, 2012)

SO has anyone tried a bunch of apps to see what works and what doesn't? can you post your findings? emulators and stuff still work? I don't really want to install the homebrew channel on the Wii U since i'm afraid of it bricking with a Nintendo update. I also still use my wii for that stuff anyway lol. Just wanted to know


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 8, 2012)

There's no risk of Nintendo bricking Wii Us on purpose just because of HBC.  As has been pointed out countless times in the 3ds section, it would be counter productive. The worst they'll do is delete and block it.

Since Wii mode is sandboxed, the worst you can personally do is not have a Wii mode anymore. But since you can't install anything besides HBC itself, that's unlikely.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 8, 2012)

so it's settled then. Whenever a new console comes out, its previous version of itself is hackable.

ps4... ya congrats ofw users


----------



## gooddegenerate (Dec 8, 2012)

so if I update this to 1.1.1 on my regular wii, it won't mess up anything right?


----------



## lukinoz (Dec 8, 2012)

gooddegenerate said:


> so if I update this to 1.1.1 on my regular wii, it won't mess up anything right?


 
It will, most icons do not show up and i could not even install bootmii as ios.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 8, 2012)

lukinoz said:


> It will, most icons do not show up and i could not even install bootmii as ios.


I reported all the bugs (except the PAL video one), and dhewg has said they will be fixed shortly.  The first two were due to updated libraries, and the third (the bootmii issue) was caused by some real Wii's being identified as sandboxed Wii's.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Dec 8, 2012)

samethernet said:


> has anyone tried the ios236 v6 installer so it would allow us to install cios for backup launchers


It should be possible to launch backups from USB via HW_AHBPROT. That would require some work from the teams that work on the USB-Loaders, though.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 8, 2012)

M[u]ddy said:


> It should be possible to launch backups from USB via HW_AHBPROT. That would require some work from the teams that work on the USB-Loaders, though.


Nope. The IOS patches used to allow USB loading are much more complex than anything done in memory using AHBPROT, and it would be very hard/impossible to do them in memory.

The current patches done in memory (e.g. disabling signature check etc.) just replace a few bytes with the same number of alternative bytes. cIOS patches generally involve changing or replacing entire modules of IOS, usually with modules of a different size. This would require huge amounts of in-memory patches, as well as moving parts of the IOS around in memory, which would be very hard without knowing what else is in memory and where. (You don't want to extend the length in memory of IOS and thus overwrite something important, causing the system to crash).

In short, it is unlikely that "backup" loaders will ever work with just AHBPROT.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 8, 2012)

What do you think would happen if you installed HBC on an old firmware 2.0.0 and then updated to 2.1, would it wipe the HBC ?


----------



## Chaossaturn (Dec 8, 2012)

I am just going to wait, till there's a way to play Wii U backups before I hack the Wii U, as for this HBC does it run in 1080p in vWii mode?



mysticwaterfall said:


> There's no risk of Nintendo bricking Wii Us on purpose just because of HBC. As has been pointed out countless times in the 3ds section, it would be counter productive.


 
Why is that? because they will be the one to fix the bricks?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 8, 2012)

chaossaturn said:


> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> > There's no risk of Nintendo bricking Wii Us on purpose just because of HBC. As has been pointed out countless times in the 3ds section, it would be counter productive.
> ...



That could be an aspect but in various countries such an act would be highly illegal, others it would probably still be strong enough to potentially see a lawsuit launched and it would probably be somewhat bad PR regardless (MS caught a fair bit of flack for their actions in various 360 banwaves where they kind of removed the ability to transfer saves in various regards).

That might work for a single region if you can be sure but I can't really think of a region where that would work- not a chance in Europe and although the USA might well think the U means something I need only direct you to the state of technology patents over there.


Re: AHBPROT
Practical is one thing but I was directed at the following a few days back

http://tasvideos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13489
I did a bit of reading on AHBPROT and it seems I need to read more- things got more a bit more interesting once I stopped paying attention to the wii it seems.


----------



## lovewiibrew (Dec 8, 2012)

*Yawn* Already have hbc and much, much more on the wii. When the Wii U itself is hacked, then it'll be news.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 8, 2012)

Can anyone explain properly what hardcoded IOSes mean? I don't really understand this. What does prevent one from creating a vcIOS?


----------



## SifJar (Dec 8, 2012)

WiiUBricker said:


> Can anyone explain properly what hardcoded IOSes mean? I don't really understand this. What does prevent one from creating a vcIOS?


What it means is that every vIOS is coded to give an error when you try to install any system title (IOS, System Menu). This sort of thing is installed from WiiU mode on the WiiU, so vIOS never needs to install these things for official reasons.

Basically, whenever you want to install any title on the Wii, you give it to IOS and call some certain functions of IOS, then IOS will check the signature etc. and install it. (Of course, the signature checking was bypassed in various ways on the Wii). In vIOS, those functions have some added code that will check if the title is a system title, and if so return an error (-1017 to be exact).

So if for some reason you wanted to install an IOS, you would have to bypass both the signature check and also the system title check. This has actually already been done publicly.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2012)

HBC installer 1.1.2 released! Fixes the icon bug among other quick fixes http://hackmii.com/2012/12/hbc-release-for-a-new-wii-u/


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 8, 2012)

So basically this means Wii U mode has to be hacked in order to install system titles in Wii mode?


----------



## SifJar (Dec 8, 2012)

No, not in the slightest. For years we have been able to patch IOS in memory on the Wii, thanks to AHBPROT. Now there's just an extra patch to apply if you want to install system titles.

EDIT: To give a bit more detail:

When a homebrew is loaded via HBC, it has AHPROT disabled. That gives it hardware access. It can use that hardware access to disable the MEM2 protection (MEM2 being the part of RAM where the current IOS is stored while it is running). Once that is disabled, the currently running IOS can be directly patched in memory very simply (this has been happening for years in apps that require more access than given by IOS by default). One of the patches typically applied in memory will disable the signature check of IOS, allowing unsigned content (e.g. custom channels, patched IOS WADs, warez etc.) to be installed.

With vIOS, there is an additional check which has to be bypassed to install IOS, which just means another patch performed to the current IOS in memory.

All is done from vWii (or "WiiMode"), there are no public WiiU mode hacks yet.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 8, 2012)

no, you need to patch vIOS first (like patching IOS36 at beginning of Wii hacking) which will allow IOS installation.

Damysteryman did it with a modified version of FStoolBox to get NAND access using HW_AHBPROT.
After patching the IOS content and replacing the patched file on the vWII NAND (instead of doing patches in memory, he edited the files), IOS can now be installed, but Wii IOS are not working, they are making WiiU crash. It probably requires vcIOS or updated cIOS to work on vWii.

edit: too many new acronyms with "v" added. we need to not confuse them.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 8, 2012)

Ah I see. So it is possible to install system titles afterall, but  as you said an additional patch is required. This also means that cIOSes can be installed but they need to be tweaked to work in a vWii, correct?


----------



## SifJar (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, with the additional patch it is possible to install cIOS, and indeed they do not work. Why they don't work, or how they could be fixed, I don't much care about (they serve no useful purpose besides "backup" loading, which is sadly mostly not "backups" but piracy)


----------



## rizzod (Dec 8, 2012)

good to see this happening for the scene.. although the big question here is, does this void the wii u's warranty? I only ask that because I remember nintendo being strict about homebrew on their 'future' consoles..


----------



## SifJar (Dec 8, 2012)

rizzod said:


> good to see this happening for the scene.. although the big question here is, does this void the wii u's warranty? I only ask that because I remember nintendo being strict about homebrew on their 'future' consoles..


It voided the Wii's warranty, there is no reason to think it would be any different here.


----------



## kupo3000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Since the HBC title ID was changed I assume priiloader has to be updated as well.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, Priiloaders and other homebrew using the old TitleID.
Like always, there's a trick for no more updated homebrew by installing hidden channels forwarders with the old HBC TitleID.


----------



## gooddegenerate (Dec 8, 2012)

So is it safe to update to 1.1.2 on my regular wii now?


----------



## rizzod (Dec 8, 2012)

hmmm... then it may not be worth it... for now....


----------



## kupo3000 (Dec 8, 2012)

gooddegenerate said:


> So is it safe to update to 1.1.2 on my regular wii now?


 
Yes, but homebrew like priiloader (very important) that use the old Title ID are unusable unless you want to try what Cyan mentioned.


----------



## gooddegenerate (Dec 8, 2012)

oh so basically if I update homebrew my priiloader won't work anymore?


----------



## kupo3000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Yep, either try what Cyan posted or wait until dacotaco updates priiloader.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 8, 2012)

Priiloader will work but only to boot system menu, or installed dol, not the HBC.
To make a forwarder channel hidden, you can use hide and seek, or maybe newer wad editors has such an option.
Last HBC update, someone made a forwarder wad available, it will probably be done again.


Same remarks as Actar said, there's another thread for HBC 1.1.1 (1.1.2) release on Wii's section which will  help more users if you continue this subject there.


----------



## gooddegenerate (Dec 8, 2012)

Ohhh, so priiloader works, just can't load it through HBC?

So if I like load priiloader when I start up my wii, it'll still load and everything still works fine?


----------



## Cyan (Dec 8, 2012)

You can't load HBC from priiloader, but you can load priiloader from HBC.
Everything still work fine, except launching HBC, or setting HBC as autoload.


----------



## boomario (Dec 8, 2012)

_"BootMii_/boot2 can be installed again on newer Wiis"

What this mean, [email protected] can work on near every wii? Cool


----------



## Coto (Dec 8, 2012)

boomario said:


> _"BootMii_/boot2 can be installed again on newer Wiis"
> 
> What this mean, [email protected] can work on near every wii? Cool


 
wow..! that's some astounding news if true


----------



## overlord00 (Dec 8, 2012)

awesome news.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 8, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Yes, with the additional patch it is possible to install cIOS, and indeed they do not work. Why they don't work, or how they could be fixed, I don't much care about (they serve no useful purpose besides "backup" loading, which is sadly mostly not "backups" but piracy)


I'm pretty sure it's because of the hardware differences.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2012)

So to summarize all that has been said:

- The Homebrew Channel can be installed via exploits/hacked game saves on the Wii U (Virtual Wii mode)
- The HBC is installed via boot2 or IOS (my guess would be the latter in this case?)
- Loading games from a hard drive is not feasible, nor will it ever be feasible due to moral concerns from Team Twiizers*
- Loading programs like RetroArch/Snes9xGx shouldn't give any issues.
- Likelihood of bricking extremely low

* (See below)


Spoiler



This makes loading legacy Wii games damned inconvenient (in my opinion) and adds extra wear and tear to the optical drive, which is why I had a hard drive for the Wii, but I digress.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 8, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> ]This makes loading legacy Wii games damned inconvenient (in my opinion) and adds extra wear and tear to the optical drive, which is why I had a hard drive for the Wii, but I digress.


 
That and loading them from a hard drive is just so much faster in most cases it's not even funny. Almost makes me feel like I am back on carts  
I am one of the few nuts (a collector.) that has multiple reasons for owning AND hacking his game systems. As a collector making my systems last as long as possible is of extreme value to me also keeping my games in pristine condition brings much happiness to me... I know I will never sell them but just knowing they are minty fresh, I might be a bit OCD on that one....


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> That and loading them from a hard drive is just so much faster in most cases it's not even funny. Almost makes me feel like I am back on carts
> I am one of the few nuts (a collector.) that has multiple reasons for owning AND hacking his game systems. As a collector making my systems last as long as possible is of extreme value to me also keeping my games in pristine condition brings much happiness to me... I know I will never sell them but just knowing they are minty fresh, I might be a bit OCD on that one....


 
Exactly, USB read and write speeds are infinitely faster than the Wii's optical drive read/write speed, even more so than the Wii U's; I too want the console to last as long as possible, but if USB reading is unfeasible (or deemed "immoral" by the programmers), then those who have backed up games are pretty much SOL.  I guess I could always get an A/V splitting device to have my PS3, Wii and Wii U set up, but that costs money.   USB hard drives FTW


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 8, 2012)

What sucks is that IOS58 doesn't like my HDD (either of them, in fact), so I need to use 202[60] if I want to play any movies without skipping.  Of course, plenty of people at wiibrew say "OH NOEZ YOU ARE A PIRATE STAY AWAY!!!" if I mention that I use 202.  Dumbasses.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Dec 8, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Exactly, USB read and write speeds are infinitely faster than the Wii's optical drive read/write speed, even more so than the Wii U's; I too want the console to last as long as possible, but if USB reading is unfeasible (or deemed "immoral" by the programmers), then those who have backed up games are pretty much SOL. I guess I could always get an A/V splitting device to have my PS3, Wii and Wii U set up, but that costs money. USB hard drives FTW


 
Even if it is a moral concern for Team Twiizer, someone else will come along and do it (if it possible), there just delaying what going to happen and punishing the people who want to play there legit backups (if the HBC is blocking it).


----------



## Cyan (Dec 8, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> So to summarize all that has been said:
> 
> - *The Homebrew Channel can be installed via exploits/hacked game saves on the Wii U (Virtual Wii mode)*
> The Homebrew channel can be installed via IOS exploit. using a exploits/hacked game save is only to launch ALL homebrew and has nothing to do with installing the HBC itself.
> ...


----------



## boomario (Dec 8, 2012)

Cyan said:


> *- Loading games from a hard drive is not feasible, nor will it ever be feasible due to moral concerns from Team Twiizers**
> It has nothing to do with TT at all. what other users are doing with IOS is not their concerns and they have no control on it. They are not limiting users doing in any manner.


So, resuming, if you want to do that, do it yourself


----------



## Cyan (Dec 8, 2012)

yourself or not, I'm just stating that it's not a deliberate blocking from the HBC or Team Twiizers.
It's just that it requires a patched vIOS which nobody did yet.


----------



## SickPuppy (Dec 8, 2012)

Somebody try using the IOS236 installer please, I'm too scared to.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 8, 2012)

SickPuppy said:


> Somebody try using the IOS236 installer please, I'm too scared to.


As has been stated many times, it won't work.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 8, 2012)

Well there is always the possibility for Nintendo to include download versions of Wii games to the eShop later.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Dec 8, 2012)

WiiUBricker said:


> Well there is always the possibility for Nintendo to include download versions of Wii games to the eShop later.


great then we pay those parasites more money again for the "privilege" of re-buying games we already bought for the convenience of not having to deal with discs or put wear and tear on the optical drive


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 8, 2012)

totalnoob617 said:


> great then we pay those parasites more money again for the "privilege" of re-buying games we already bought for the convenience of not having to deal with discs or put wear and tear on the optical drive


At least the Wii U is not a PSP Go.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2012)

boomario said:


> So, resuming, if you want to do that, do it yourself


 
Sure, just give me a link to PPC microprocessor language resources and steps on how to use and program libogc, and I will.

Okay, so I admit I mixed a lot of things up. Forgive me for being human.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 8, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Sure, just give me a link to PPC microprocessor language resources and steps on how to use and program libogc, and I will.
> 
> Okay, so I admit I mixed a lot of things up. Forgive me for being human.


IOS is ARM, not PPC. Good start though


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2012)

SifJar said:


> IOS is ARM, not PPC. Good start though


 
Sorry for being human....*Hides in shame*


----------



## tofast4u (Dec 9, 2012)

Hopefully we will see the 3DS scene become alive like this.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't the usb loaders run from the hbc originally though before peeps started using forwarders?


----------



## tofast4u (Dec 9, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> you've got to be fucking kidding me, I might have to invest in a wiiU soon


 Once its fully hacked that is when I am getting mine


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 9, 2012)

tofast4u said:


> Once its fully hacked that is when I am getting mine


 
If we can get USB loading to work, great, the only thing that could be an issue is the nagging "format your HDD now" popup that shows when you load the Wii U.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 9, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> If we can get USB loading to work, great, the only thing that could be an issue is the nagging "format your HDD now" popup that shows when you load the Wii U.


What's this?  Do you have to use a special format?  I've been leaning towards "no backup loaders" because I thought I could install games with the Wii U (I know I need the original disc, that's fine) so I could get a speed boost.  However, I'm not making a new partition just for the Wii U.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 9, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> What's this? Do you have to use a special format? I've been leaning towards "no backup loaders" because I thought I could install games with the Wii U (I know I need the original disc, that's fine) so I could get a speed boost. However, I'm not making a new partition just for the Wii U.


 
Nope, Nintendo themselves wrote an email to me (in response to a same question you had about partitions) indicating that a partition cannot be made for one thing and another made for Wii U game installation; in other words, the entire HDD will be formatted to the Wii U's proprietary file system, probably similar to the Wii and it's WBFS format.  So yeah, if you want to use the same HDD you use with the Wii, you're s**t outta luck.  I'm quite annoyed at the whole formatting BS as well, so maybe someday, I'll get a cheap 256/320 GB HDD, but for now, ain't gonna happen.   I hope Wii USB HDD support will happen someday, then I will no longer have to swap back and forth between consoles.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 9, 2012)

Wtf, you can't even make a partition?  This is such crap!  I'm back supporting USB loaders then.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 9, 2012)

yep they did that on purpose to stop loaders


----------



## rizzod (Dec 10, 2012)

ok well, they just released an IOS236 installer today that works.....


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 10, 2012)

are you fucking shitting me?


----------



## rizzod (Dec 10, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> are you fucking shitting me?


nope.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 10, 2012)

so it will be possible for loaders??


----------



## rizzod (Dec 10, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> so it will be possible for loaders??


I don't have confirmation on that yet, looks like they're actually working on it as I type this. Don't be surprised if within the next couple days we see a USB Loader pop up for vWii.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 10, 2012)

now things are getting interesting


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 10, 2012)

rizzod said:


> I don't have confirmation on that yet, looks like they're actually working on it as I type this. Don't be surprised if within the next couple days we see a USB Loader pop up for vWii.


 
Source?


----------



## Arras (Dec 10, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> What's this? Do you have to use a special format? I've been leaning towards "no backup loaders" because I thought I could install games with the Wii U (I know I need the original disc, that's fine) so I could get a speed boost. However, I'm not making a new partition just for the Wii U.


If you wanted to use the install feature for WiiU games, you wouldn't really get a noticeable speed boost anyway. USB 2.0 transfer speeds are about as fast as the Bluray the WiiU uses. The only thing that might speed things up is installing games to the internal memory, but that has kinda limited space.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Source?


http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-can-install-ios-in-vwii-but.338809/
You have to rip your own vIOS36 into a WAD in order for the installer to use it to install vcIOS236
BUT
although with 236 you can now install IOS and System Menu on a vWii, the old IOS's from a normal Wii don't work on it, only the vIOS from vWii so this also includes the cIOS meant for a normal Wii, they crash when trying to run in a vWii so a USB-Loader can't use them either.

What we need now is someone to adjust the patches like those in d2x to work with a vIOS base instead of an IOS base. When that happens we will be able to make v-cIOS that can be installed with this new IOS236 ... that will let us do our USB Loading in vWii.

(One step closer but not there yet.)


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-can-install-ios-in-vwii-but.338809/
> You have to rip your own vIOS36 into a WAD in order for the installer to use it to install vcIOS236
> BUT
> although with 236 you can now install IOS and System Menu on a vWii, the old IOS's from a normal Wii don't work on it, only the vIOS from vWii so this also includes the cIOS meant for a normal Wii, they crash when trying to run in a vWii so a USB-Loader can't use them either.
> ...


 

Too much effort. I'll wait until it can be done without having it be a PITA.  Probably would brick the Wii U anyway.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't understand why people care about this, don't we all have wii's? Hacking a Wiiu's Wii mode to load wii games or even to use the emulators is kinda pointless because you know i have my wii. Wiiu game loading is different but that's not what this is about. I guess maybe its just me i wouldn't hack and risk my new WiiU to do everything i can on my Wii.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2012)

CanuckBuck said:


> I don't understand why people care about this, don't we all have wii's? Hacking a Wiiu's Wii mode to load wii games or even to use the emulators is kinda pointless because you know i have my wii. Wiiu game loading is different but that's not what this is about. I guess maybe its just me i wouldn't hack and risk my new WiiU to do everything i can on my Wii.


 
I know, I'm on the fence about that too, but in my current situation (having a limited no. of inputs on my TV) it would be nice to have everything, old/new generation on a new console along with the emulators. I refuse to spend $30 on an A/V splitting device to swap between the two consoles. The fact the the Wii U doesn't have multi out doesn't help my situation.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 11, 2012)

Arras said:


> If you wanted to use the install feature for WiiU games, you wouldn't really get a noticeable speed boost anyway. USB 2.0 transfer speeds are about as fast as the Bluray the WiiU uses. The only thing that might speed things up is installing games to the internal memory, but that has kinda limited space.


WiiU isn't using the Blu-Ray format.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2012)

WiiUBricker said:


> WiiU isn't using the Blu-Ray format.


But it is the same in capacity (max 25 GB), so they're not really DVDs either.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 11, 2012)

It's just like Wii and GC games weren't QUITE a DVD format. Wii U uses a ALMOST blu-ray format.
(The word they used when announcing the Wii U specs in Japan actually translates to Blu-Ray so I'm told. . . but they may have corrected that piece of info later.)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 11, 2012)

Afaik they use a proprietary format.


----------

